# Themed stock swype



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

*UPDATED WITH NEW APKS*

heres a two ive themed up really quick, im bored with the white/gray
once is straight inverted, and one is invrted with a little blue love

UPDATED

Desert Mountains http://db.tt/qSDkBHdk

Invert/blue love http://db.tt/eYQuJDrz

Straight inverted http://db.tt/zpZJo2H9

this was done on my phone which is deodex. so beware, not sure if it will work on odex!!!

using root explore, or equivalence, BACK UP YOUR STUFF!! 
rename the downloaded file to "Swype.apk" move to /system/app. correct permissions to match. and reboot.

enjoy


----------



## tp76 (Aug 22, 2011)

Works great


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

can you do one with a different photo??


----------

